# Wheres your mad pic?



## Caine (Feb 2, 2007)

You know, it occured to me theres a thread for at least 8 different types of photo posting but and maybe one or two for fun, this one is for anyone and everyone who has some sort of sheer madness wanting to be released. anyways, heres one of my mad pics.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice, boys.

Here. This first one scares even me. 

View attachment Photo 420.jpg


View attachment Photo 416.jpg


----------



## Zoom (Feb 2, 2007)

You asked for it...


----------



## UberAris (Feb 2, 2007)

Zoom said:


> You asked for it...



Oh snap... he went there


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 2, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Nice, boys.
> 
> Here. This first one scares even me.



this is hideous

Jay, you're awesome, normally I am a fan....but this just kills it for me. Gah. Still a good person though, and that's what matters!


Heeeeheeee....you're still da bomb though, not to fret. Just try to be happy more than angry....looks better on ya.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh, come on. You don't think psychosis is hot?


----------



## supersoup (Feb 2, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Oh, come on. You don't think psychosis is hot?



yankee doesn't know hot when she sees it.


how YOU doin' jay?! :batting:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 2, 2007)

Jay you are so lucky Im nice and I dont post your "mad" picture from the bar that night. Now thats a mad face... lol


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 2, 2007)

supersoup said:


> yankee doesn't know hot when she sees it.
> 
> 
> how YOU doin' jay?! :batting:



I know those shoes were hot! We agree on those!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 2, 2007)

Um...Jay....don't take this wrong. But when I saw that first pick my mind went straight to...Oh my god it is a hobbit on crack.
*hugs*
Stacey


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 2, 2007)

This is me actually mad... because someone... *coughs in Jays direction* actually hit my arm to make me have an mad face lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm frustrated that my pal keeps taking pictures of me on a hot August day in Florida, which inspires him to take more pictures.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 2, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm frustrated that my pal keeps taking pictures of me on a hot August day in Florida, which inspires him to take more pictures.



Now thats just cute mad


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Now thats just cute mad



agreed


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> Um...Jay....don't take this wrong. But when I saw that first pick my mind went straight to...Oh my god it is a hobbit on crack.
> *hugs*
> Stacey



Stacey - how exactly is the "right" way to take that! lol


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 2, 2007)

I think I have one from when I was in Vegas. Sweet Tooth took it and she said I looked mad, let me see if I can find it. Ok I think this might be it .. I dont think you can see my face though.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 2, 2007)

I think this is actually it I look pissed and ugly.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 2, 2007)

Here's the mad face.

"You did WHAT?"
View attachment udidwhat.jpg




"Oh, hell no!"
View attachment awhellnah.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 2, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Here's the mad face.
> 
> "You did WHAT?"
> View attachment 14647
> ...



HAHA that last pic looks like someone ate your chocolate cake before you


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 2, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> HAHA that last pic looks like someone ate your chocolate cake before you



Hey, that is a damn good reason for me to get angry!


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Here's the mad face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the look yankee gives before handing out an ass-whipping to the poor sucker-fool that crosses her....


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is me actually mad... because someone... *coughs in Jays direction* actually hit my arm to make me have an mad face lol



This is a _ripe _photoshopportunity if ever I saw one.... I had to fight off the urge to scribble the word "turmoil" on to your forehead here sasha


----------



## Tooz (Feb 2, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Nice, boys.
> 
> Here. This first one scares even me.



The second one is hilarious.


----------



## Caine (Feb 3, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is me actually mad... because someone... *coughs in Jays direction* actually hit my arm to make me have an mad face lol



Well, I was aiming for pics where you look like a loony or seem slightly crazed but pissed off will do! Also, never imagined this thread would be so popular after only 9 hours after posting.
Anyways, this one of BigCutieSasha has me a bit cracked up from the look on her face, seems mixed of the 'oh my god, you actually did that to me?" and 'I'm gonna get you, you little shit'
Also, I now need to find something to top jay off....


----------



## mango (Feb 3, 2007)

*Mad in a more crazy scary kind of way...

(used it last year in the chatroom for the halloween season as 'fango')

 *


----------



## Caine (Feb 3, 2007)

Now thats insane!!! Great work on the color style!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 3, 2007)

Lol thanks guy.... thanks


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 3, 2007)

Me: "Did you REALLY just say that?" 

View attachment dscn1086iw0.jpg


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 3, 2007)

I suppose licking another person's beer bottle could be considered a bit crazy in certain circles.  Esp. if you're piss drunk...


----------



## James (Feb 3, 2007)

less madness - more shock for this one...! 

View attachment shock.jpg


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 3, 2007)

James....that pick made me smile. Nice surprised look you have...lol
Stacey


----------



## James (Feb 3, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I think I have one from when I was in Vegas. Sweet Tooth took it and she said I looked mad, let me see if I can find it. Ok I think this might be it .. I dont think you can see my face though.



there are toga parties in vegas?

* mind starts to wander...

wow

nice pic btw... more disapproving than mad though


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 3, 2007)

EightySeven - I love that look...it's so precious.

James - Naw, that doesn't count. I want to see the MAD face...you know what I am talking about...


----------



## rainyday (Feb 3, 2007)

Here's mad in the "mad weird" sense because it looks like I'm flying (or crazy enough to think I can).







And true one-eyed crazy woman mad.


----------



## herin (Feb 4, 2007)

All your sandwiches are belonging to me!


----------



## love dubh (Feb 4, 2007)

Smoked hookah with a respiratory infection. Yes, I am an idiot.






Same night.






Midnight, finals, at the dining hall.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 4, 2007)

herin said:


> All your sandwiches are belonging to me!



Grrr herin... Grrr...


----------



## lemmink (Feb 4, 2007)

I've posted this here before, but it's still my best 'mad' pic.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 4, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures where I sort of look angry. I was doing different looks with my eyes and distorting the image with "Photo Booth" on an iMac that I was working on. I thought the "big hair" looked funny.

I attempted to make a GIF avatar out of these images but it turned out to be freakish looking so I decided not to use it.

Here are the pics...


----------



## herin (Feb 4, 2007)

UberAris said:


> Grrr herin... Grrr...



but but but....i'm hongry! :eat2:


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 4, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here are the pics...


Freakastan! (was the first thing I thought of)









And in case anybody missed the Alan Alda similarities (I must admit, I wanted to see this for myself):


----------



## scarcity (Feb 4, 2007)

I found this really mad pic yesterday - I don't know if I dare postin' it...

Oh, what the heck  

View attachment IMG_00902.JPG


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 5, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> And in case anybody missed the Alan Alda similarities (I must admit, I wanted to see this for myself):




My birth mother isn't sure of my birth father's name, but said that she would have remembered if it was Alan Alda... I did ask her that...

I just wanted to add, that all of the gals in this thread are such cuties, it's hard to believe they are mad! Even Rainyday with her laser beam eyes!

fa_man_stan


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 5, 2007)

OKay, maybe I just shoulda chosen one of these, but I had this .jpeg already of all the dumbest poses I indulged in when I got my iMac (I sent it out to some friends) so I am just puttin it up there. Oy! MAD! Barmy!


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Feb 5, 2007)

good thread


----------



## supersoup (Feb 5, 2007)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> good thread



psh, even mad you are still friggin adorable.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 5, 2007)

I've always been told my natural expression is angry-looking. 





Not sure why, but I try to be more conscious of it now and not come across that way. I am, however, capable of looking "mad":


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2007)

scarcity said:


> I found this really mad pic yesterday - I don't know if I dare postin' it...
> 
> Oh, what the heck




This is soooo cute- what a pretty girl you are


----------



## Caine (Feb 5, 2007)

Never knew wht I was gonna get when I began this thread, so far, tihs has been fun, seeing how 'mad' everyone can look, in the sense of crazy, lunacy, insane + pissed, and angry. Wheeeeee, isn't madness fun?:blink: ?


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 5, 2007)

dressing room @ the wizards' half-time show last month


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Q: Where's your mad pic?

A: Locked up somewhere where it couldn't do any harm to anyone. It's way too dangerous to be shown around.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 5, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> dressing room @ the wizards' half-time show last month



This is amazing. You are in my cool book now.


----------



## Caine (Feb 5, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Q: Where's your mad pic?
> 
> A: Locked up somewhere where it couldn't do any harm to anyone. It's way too dangerous to be shown around.



Then you aren't quite mad are you? You seem pretty sane to me, so if you wish to prove your insanity, show it!


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 5, 2007)

Hahah oh.. mine are awful!

First: Crazy mad.  





Second: Viking mad:





Third: Not so much mad, more like "Stan, why are you taking this photo..?"





wow. Hawt.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 5, 2007)

This falls under the annoyance spectrum. I was getting ready to go out, and a random photo was taken of me. hmmpf! The second one is my game face when I go out. I don't mean to look angry, but sometimes you need to look tough. Doesn't work for me, does it? These photos are almost a year old and I'm still mad as hell!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 5, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I am, however, capable of looking "mad":



hehehehheh....Joy. too hilar! you have *great* eyes. coolest green ever. Periodot-ish!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 5, 2007)

But I'm definitely unhappy about something... 

View attachment NY005resize.JPG


----------



## supersoup (Feb 5, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> But I'm definitely unhappy about something...



eeeeep!!

you are so cute!!


----------



## Accept (Feb 5, 2007)

madness expressed through heavy metal fury!!!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 5, 2007)

Accept said:


> madness expressed through heavy metal fury!!!



couldnt have said it better myself...i think this picture's gonna inspire me to start a "metal fury" pic thread.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> eeeeep!!
> 
> you are so cute!!



Thanks! But OOOUP, where is YOUR picture?


----------



## supersoup (Feb 5, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Thanks! But OOOUP, where is YOUR picture?



the lady asked for it...you can all blame her...

this isn't so much my mad face, but a face i make a lot at work. as in my 'oh my gahh how do these people function/you are all dolts' exasperated face.


----------



## Caine (Feb 5, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> But I'm definitely unhappy about something...



Oh come now Babyjeep, I've seen some of those very beautiful pics of you on the site here that you put up to share and some of those I must say would suit well in this thread.
I'm sure you have a mad pic, something where your eyes gleam with insanity!


----------



## Caine (Feb 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> the lady asked for it...you can all blame her...
> 
> this isn't so much my mad face, but a face i make a lot at work. as in my 'oh my gahh how do these people function/you are all dolts' exasperated face.



Supersoup, you can too bring out the madness, or at least something crazed, come all!!! Alright, best way to help if you need something to aid, is the Joker from Batman, find some pics of him and let his insanity show you what it means to be crazy!!!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> the lady asked for it...you can all blame her...
> 
> this isn't so much my mad face, but a face i make a lot at work. as in my 'oh my gahh how do these people function/you are all dolts' exasperated face.



That is the scary look that often appears across one's face before they go bizerk and start throwing shit....

I like it.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 5, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> That is the scary look that often appears across one's face before they go bizerk and start throwing shit....
> 
> I like it.



i knew you'd understand me eeeeep.


----------



## scarcity (Feb 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is soooo cute- what a pretty girl you are



Incredibly pretty *sarcastic eyes*


----------



## Aliena (Feb 6, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Freakastan! (was the first thing I thought of)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I was thinking the same thing when I saw this picture! I think Alan Alda is a hottie! :wubu: Stan, you're so distinguished!


----------



## Aliena (Feb 6, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Hahah oh.. mine are awful!
> 
> First: Crazy mad.




Kerry, this picture is great! It's very, VERY psycho-ish. I love it! I'll will rep it when I can rep again. My rep value is on suspension for 24 hours. I guess I spread it around too much! :doh:


----------



## Aliena (Feb 6, 2007)

Hissssssss!! View attachment mad dee.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 6, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Hissssssss!! View attachment 14798



That's a good lookin' mad picture!

Stan


----------



## FAJohnny (Feb 6, 2007)

built in description..(notice the crazy left eye,that is the side that hears the voices.) 

View attachment Monstahhh.jpg


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 6, 2007)

It had been a rough year.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 6, 2007)

It had been a rough year. 

View attachment IMG_0186.JPG


----------



## Caine (Feb 7, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> It had been a rough year.



This has gotta be the best madness picture yet! I love it! Dude, I can't outdo this, grrr, now I need to try again and get something kookier...


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 7, 2007)

I knew I had to have one... here ya go. 

View attachment drk_02.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 7, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Hahah oh.. mine are awful!
> 
> First: Crazy mad.
> 
> ...



Loved these!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 7, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I knew I had to have one... here ya go.



The angle on the arm is hot.

Oh, I mean, what a "scary" pic!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 7, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> The angle on the arm is hot.
> 
> Oh, I mean, what a "scary" pic!



Yeah, I figured that arm shot wouldn't escape notice.  

And it IS scary, that's my "What are YOU lookin' at, paparazzi!?" pose. It works, they're never around me.


----------



## James (Feb 7, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I knew I had to have one... here ya go.



AnnMarie in classic "invasion of the bodysnatchers" pose... love this!


----------



## James (Feb 7, 2007)

this scares me a little...

*"WHO HAS BEEN DRAWING FLOWERS ON MY WALLPAPER?!"*









_oh yeah... that was me... d'oh! _


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 7, 2007)

James said:


> this scares me a little...
> 
> *"WHO HAS BEEN DRAWING FLOWERS ON MY WALLPAPER?!"*
> 
> ...



I think the red eyes make it.  Very nice.


----------



## ebonyprincess (Feb 7, 2007)

James said:


> this scares me a little...
> 
> *"WHO HAS BEEN DRAWING FLOWERS ON MY WALLPAPER?!"*
> 
> ...






Is it the spawn of satan? .... no its Frank Skinner lol


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 8, 2007)

I was adjusting my shirt and my friend just takes a pic of me from out of nowhere.
I was caught in an awkward pose per say.


----------



## Caine (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm lovin how this thread is goin! I've also just found another one of my immature photos


----------



## UberAris (Feb 8, 2007)

Wait... Wait wait wait... wait... you did _*WHAT* _with my Dark Green acrylics?


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 8, 2007)

James said:


> this scares me a little...
> 
> *"WHO HAS BEEN DRAWING FLOWERS ON MY WALLPAPER?!"*
> 
> ...




johnny rotten?? lol


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 8, 2007)

Love this thread....

Not very flattering, but Mrs Pants got home yesterday and learned that the girls (my daughters) and I got Wendy's for lunch.....

....um, and we didn't save any for her. 

View attachment mad.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2007)

UberAris said:


> Wait... Wait wait wait... wait... you did _*WHAT* _with my Dark Green acrylics?



Omg- you need to put this in the hot boy.....errrrr I mean Gentleman's thread.....

Caine- you're a real cutie too so I ask the same of you


----------



## UberAris (Feb 8, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Omg- you need to put this in the hot boy.....errrrr I mean Gentleman's thread.....
> 
> Caine- you're a real cutie too so I ask the same of you



I think there was a pic or 2 of me in there...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2007)

UberAris said:


> I think there was a pic or 2 of me in there...



Not like this one.... but thanks for sharing


----------



## UberAris (Feb 8, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not like this one.... but thanks for sharing



hehe not a problem


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2007)

I figured that I'd sharre some pictures also:

*Inverted colors ---->*

View attachment mad.JPG


*Same picture, of course (B&W)*

View attachment mad2.JPG


(tiny bug-eyed pic of myself!) :doh: 

View attachment me 5.JPG


 

View attachment jeff1.JPG


----------



## Caine (Feb 8, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Omg- you need to put this in the hot boy.....errrrr I mean Gentleman's thread.....
> 
> Caine- you're a real cutie too so I ask the same of you



Me... A cutie...? Ummm... I don't have any normal pics to put there.... All of them are of me doing something unusual.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 8, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Love this thread....
> 
> Not very flattering, but Mrs Pants got home yesterday and learned that the girls (my daughters) and I got Wendy's for lunch.....
> 
> ....um, and we didn't save any for her.



now that's funny LoooL  





thanks for sharing everybody


----------



## UberAris (Feb 9, 2007)

High school Junior year hockey, 

The pads changed, the attitude on ice hasn't.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 9, 2007)

I've really had nothing to be genuinely mad about lately, so I tried to make a mad face


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2007)

sorry double post- downloads slowing my comp down


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2007)

Caine said:


> Me... A cutie...? Ummm... I don't have any normal pics to put there.... All of them are of me doing something unusual.




As long as they show your goods....errrr I mean you.... then they should suffice    

***I'm teasing you


----------



## herin (Feb 9, 2007)

UberAris said:


> Wait... Wait wait wait... wait... you did _*WHAT* _with my Dark Green acrylics?



two questions.

1. is that a twizzler hangin' outta your mouf?

2. if so how come you ain't sharin?


----------



## UberAris (Feb 9, 2007)

herin said:


> two questions.
> 
> 1. is that a twizzler hangin' outta your mouf?
> 
> 2. if so how come you ain't sharin?



1: 2 paint brushes

2: because at the time, they were my only 2 paint brushes


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 9, 2007)

View attachment mad.jpg

I really wasn't pissed off--not sure what to make of this look.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## biggie (Feb 9, 2007)

Don't mess with me!

View attachment hero.jpg


----------



## Tina (Feb 10, 2007)

There are a few things I am tempted to say in response, but they are all naughty, so I shall refrain.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> There are a few things I am tempted to say in response, but they are all naughty, so I shall refrain.



Oh Tina, I think people know what that might be...

 fa_man_stan


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


>



**shudders** as chill runs down my spine!!!


----------



## biggie (Feb 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> There are a few things I am tempted to say in response, but they are all naughty, so I shall refrain.




Like what? That I'm missing a red rubber ball in my mouth, Honey?


----------



## Oona (Feb 10, 2007)

Thats my best impression of my mad face... I haven't had to use that in a long time


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 10, 2007)

Oona said:


> Thats my best impression of my mad face... I haven't had to use that in a long time



OMGZ...you look like a chubby P!NK...sorry if that offends you....I find her hella hella hot...and thus...you are dubbed hotness, lol...even pissed off


----------



## Tina (Feb 10, 2007)

biggie said:


> Like what? That I'm missing a red rubber ball in my mouth, Honey?



Yeah. Fetch!  

Stan... you're bad.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok here is mine........this is the look i give just before every sadistic thought makes its way out. Haha I am the wolf in sheeps clothing and I might just be rabid.


----------



## Oona (Feb 10, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> OMGZ...you look like a chubby P!NK...sorry if that offends you....I find her hella hella hot...and thus...you are dubbed hotness, lol...even pissed off



Thats the biggest compliment someone could give me! I think she's hella hot too! Thank you!! You made my day!


----------



## Oona (Feb 11, 2007)

This is what happens when I get drunk and stick a penny to my forehead only to have my drunk sister throw a nickel at my back ^_^








P.S. Obviously I was far from sober and I don't ever knowingly make that face


----------



## Caine (Feb 12, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> View attachment 14981
> 
> I really wasn't pissed off--not sure what to make of this look.



You seem to have that where its obviously wantiing to be asked but does not need to be: "Are you fucking serious." Thatswhat this look says, and it still falls under being 'mad'


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess these are more like "really perturbed" pictures... Our exchange student was playing around with his camera instead of helping me do some chores (I did milk the pose though...) The second picture would have been more to theme if the yellow poster on the right had been a bit more visible.. It is from an '80s band called the Toy Dolls, the poster was from the "We're Mad" album.

fa_man_stan


----------



## Caine (Feb 12, 2007)

Even so, your pic is still in the ballpark fa man stan. God thatsacrazy lookand its working its charm just right here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 12, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Ok here is mine........this is the look i give just before every sadistic thought makes its way out. Haha I am the wolf in sheeps clothing and I might just be rabid.



I like it... great top you're wearing


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 12, 2007)

Ms. Monkey -->

Is this a genuine Chanel neck wrap that we are wearing????

And you look smashing by the way. But being the fashion whore that I am, I saw the chain first


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment........I am one of the biggest fashion whores around I love the European designers and have been lucky enough to indulge in the fashion as well as my food.......I am a Chanel lover and have a collection if you are looking for some pieces let me know.


----------



## Oona (Feb 12, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Thanks for the compliment........I am one of the biggest fashion whores around I love the European designers and have been lucky enough to indulge in the fashion as well as my food.......I am a Chanel lover and have a collection if you are looking for some pieces let me know.



I've recently become a Chanel whore... It's a habit that makes my husband cringe when I indulge in it...


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to say though......its actually not a necklace but actually a chain Chanel belt ......there is no way in hell that baby will fit my waist so i converted it. I love the way I can add it to different pieces.
My husband doesnt understand how a girl can own so much and still want more.


----------



## Oona (Feb 12, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> I need to say though......its actually not a necklace but actually a chain Chanel belt ......there is no way in hell that baby will fit my waist so i converted it. I love the way I can add it to different pieces.



Yay! that makes me happy knowing that Im not the only one who does things like that ^_^



chunkeymonkey said:


> My husband doesnt understand how a girl can own so much and still want more.



Oh I know that one all too well...


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL now what I should do is post a pic of my husbands MAD face when I come home with all MY goodies it gets even better when he gets the bill. NOW that's a great pic.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 14, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, I figured that arm shot wouldn't escape notice.
> 
> And it IS scary, that's my "What are YOU lookin' at, paparazzi!?" pose. It works, they're never around me.



That looks more like you're, "NO you can't have a sip of my drink. Get your own damn drink Lilly." I've seen that look many times before.


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 14, 2007)

In honor of it being the middle of my least favorite day of the year, and my normally sunny attitude being shat on by everything around me today, i give you my mad face.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 14, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> In honor of it being the middle of my least favorite day of the year, and my normally sunny attitude being shat on by everything around me today, i give you my mad face.



Awwwww You are so sweet. Hope your day looks up for you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 14, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> That looks more like you're, "NO you can't have a sip of my drink. Get your own damn drink Lilly." I've seen that look many times before.



I got rep on that pic that said "looks more drunk than mad".... busted.  I'm not sharing my drink, damn you woman!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 16, 2007)

So my frist pic was more of my acting mad at someone. But this one makes me look like a damn nutty fool. I love you all and know that if you laugh at ths pic, I did something good  Im such a facking renob sometimes, but I love it


----------



## James (Feb 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> But this one makes me look like a damn nutty fool.



yup  

I think Pierre needs to contribute to this thread too.... 

*looks around for Yankee*


----------



## sean7 (Feb 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So my frist pic was more of my acting mad at someone. But this one makes me look like a damn nutty fool. I love you all and know that if you laugh at ths pic, I did something good  Im such a facking renob sometimes, but I love it




Où est le "Pink Panther"?


----------



## supersoup (Feb 16, 2007)

gahhh, sasha, you are so friggin cuuuute!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So my frist pic was more of my acting mad at someone. But this one makes me look like a damn nutty fool. I love you all and know that if you laugh at ths pic, I did something good  Im such a facking renob sometimes, but I love it



ohhh my hahahahaha





you always cool Sasha  and your posts always makes me happy  

thank you Sasha


----------



## Caine (Feb 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So my frist pic was more of my acting mad at someone. But this one makes me look like a damn nutty fool. I love you all and know that if you laugh at ths pic, I did something good  Im such a facking renob sometimes, but I love it



Only you could pull this off, now heres a mad pic!


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 16, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> In honor of it being the middle of my least favorite day of the year, and my normally sunny attitude being shat on by everything around me today, i give you my mad face.



Death by big brown eyes...:smitten:


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL @ SASHA.

I love it. Which one was that again??

And yeah...I can bring out Pierre...gotta find him though. He's been hiding all week.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 16, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> LOL @ SASHA.
> 
> I love it. Which one was that again??
> 
> And yeah...I can bring out Pierre...gotta find him though. He's been hiding all week.



Well thats Mondays stache... called "The Hollywood." But I nick named it the Jaque!  Thanks peeps! Glad you liked the pic. hehe


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 16, 2007)

You guys are posting great pics.

I wanted to play. My 5-year old said, "Keep that one, daddy. I can see your silly pretty face."

Highest compliment possible! 

View attachment happy.JPG


----------



## James (Feb 16, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> LOL @ SASHA.
> 
> I love it. Which one was that again??
> 
> And yeah...I can bring out Pierre...gotta find him though. He's been hiding all week.



check your pm's - i think you have to show the world the comedy photo that is Jaques & Pierre


----------



## Tina (Feb 16, 2007)

Love that wonky eye, Sasha. 

BigPlaid, that's a great face!


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 16, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> And in case anybody missed the Alan Alda similarities (I must admit, I wanted to see this for myself):



Great photo find but I don't think Alan Alda is the only one with a double in this thread.
View attachment 15204


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 16, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Great photo find but I don't think Alan Alda is the only one with a double in this thread.
> View attachment 15204



HAHAHA.... WOW.... that is quite a similar pic with Jay. Good job Les.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 16, 2007)

a friend and I got into a "who is angrier" competition recently


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 17, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> a friend and I got into a "who is angrier" competition recently



I'm sure you know that Domo always wins, right?


----------



## lemmink (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## furious styles (Feb 18, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I'm sure you know that Domo always wins, right?



yeah i got my ass kicked ;_;


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 18, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> a friend and I got into a "who is angrier" competition recently


I'm curious--when did you meet Mini?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 18, 2007)

I am wayyyyyyy too old to be noticing this, but you have a great nose, doom.


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok...here ya go. (Just for you Caine, since you asked so nice!  )


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 19, 2007)

Lemmink, that pic is so great! Do like it a lot! Ok so I know I posted one with my "Jaque" stach.... but this one is my favorite stach. Its called "The Weasel"


----------



## Caine (Feb 19, 2007)

This is all too good ladies, good to see my madness is infecting the boards and everyone's is just leaking out also!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 19, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Lemmink, that pic is so great! Do like it a lot! Ok so I know I posted one with my "Jaque" stach.... but this one is my favorite stach. Its called "The Weasel"


Just how many fake mustaches do you have, anyway? And why? Wait, maybe I don't want to know....


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 19, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Lemmink, that pic is so great! Do like it a lot! Ok so I know I posted one with my "Jaque" stach.... but this one is my favorite stach. Its called "The Weasel"



CAPTION:

"Good googley moogley..."

teeeeeheeeee....*snort*


----------



## James (Feb 19, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Lemmink, that pic is so great! Do like it a lot! Ok so I know I posted one with my "Jaque" stach.... but this one is my favorite stach. Its called "The Weasel"



the people in white coats are coming for you ...


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 19, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Lemmink, that pic is so great! Do like it a lot! Ok so I know I posted one with my "Jaque" stach.... but this one is my favorite stach. Its called "The Weasel"



waaaaw ...Sasha did it again ..LoooooL..





you look awesome


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 22, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Lemmink, that pic is so great! Do like it a lot! Ok so I know I posted one with my "Jaque" stach.... but this one is my favorite stach. Its called "The Weasel"



Sasha...you need to post more pics you crazy girl!!!

:blink:


----------



## mango (Feb 22, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> .... but this one is my favorite stach. Its called "The Weasel"



*Sacre Bleu!!!

*


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 22, 2007)

As five (5) people have quoted Sasha's picture, I will refrain from doing so, but add this:

Is it me, or does Sasha look like she has some sort of genetic eye disorder that prevents one eye from opening up nearly as much as the other eye. Seriously, you must get that checked out, Sasha. If not for your benefit, than for others who will die of laughing hysterically.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sasha and I have the same eye color..YAY for hazel eyes!!






and if you look closely, you can see my cute moustache too! I mean...uh...


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 25, 2007)

*Sasha*- there aren't many people that can pull off that look while simultaneously being drop-dead-gorgeous! lol You look good even with crazy eyes and a mustache! WORK IT BABY!

And *Krissy*, I'm loving that photo. Consider this one vote for it to be an avatar. You are so pretty!


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 25, 2007)

Some of my favorite crazy person pics...ironically all taken the same night. 

View attachment crazy2bw.jpg


View attachment crazy3bw.jpg


View attachment crazybw.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 25, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Sasha and I have the same eye color..YAY for hazel eyes!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
HAHAHA..... I first was like awww  Hooray for sexy ladies with hazel eyes... then I just started laughing when I saw the moustache caption. Ohhh lord love ya girl  you are a cutie  And I agree with out.of.habit.... that should be your new avatar


----------



## GPL (Feb 25, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> Some of my favorite crazy person pics...ironically all taken the same night.



Luckily you look much better in your regular pics 
Cute as always:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 25, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> Some of my favorite crazy person pics...ironically all taken the same night.



LoooL





I love it..cool pics...thanks for sharing indy500tchr


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww, thanks for the nice comments guys and gals! I think I'll make it my avatar since you all were so complimentary with the pic. 

Indy500- Hahaha, those are awesome! lol


----------



## Caine (Feb 25, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> Some of my favorite crazy person pics...ironically all taken the same night.



Lol, you look either crazy or just plain loony! I'm likin this!


----------

